# Pa examples



## Inglip

I wanted to practice pa. Are these grammatically correct? 

Hindi luntasin pa ako ang mga problema ko. - I have not solved my problems yet.
Dumating pa ng boss ang trabaho - The boss has yet to reach work.

Hindi tumapos pa ng bata ang umiiyak - The child hasn't finished crying yet. 

I don't really know where in a sentence it goes, I am told it is not so much about the sentence order, rather the words chosen, but still, I'm sure there is still a wrong place to put pa.


----------



## notnimdab2009

Hi ,

Hindi luntasin pa ako ang mga problema ko. - I have not solved my problems yet.
** Hindi ko pa nalulutas ang mga problema ko

Dumating pa ng boss ang trabaho - The boss has yet to reach work.
** Dadating pa lang ang boss sa trabaho. or
** Hindi pa dumadating ang boss sa trabaho

Hindi tumapos pa ng bata ang umiiyak - The child hasn't finished crying yet. 
** Hindi pa tapos umiyak and bata.

Basic or what we call English "Barok" which mostly a Filipino can understand what you mean...

Hindi pa lutas problem ko

Hindi pa dating trabaho boss

Hindi pa tapos bata iyak.


----------



## niernier

notnimdab2009 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Hindi luntasin pa ako ang mga problema ko. - I have not solved my problems yet.
> ** Hindi ko pa nalulutas ang mga problema ko
> 
> Dumating pa ng boss ang trabaho - The boss has yet to reach work.
> ** Dadating pa lang ang boss sa trabaho. or
> ** Hindi pa dumadating ang boss sa trabaho
> 
> Hindi tumapos pa ng bata ang umiiyak - The child hasn't finished crying yet.
> ** Hindi pa tapos umiyak and bata.
> 
> Basic or what we call English "Barok" which mostly a Filipino can understand what you mean...
> 
> Hindi pa lutas problem ko
> 
> Hindi pa dating trabaho boss
> 
> Hindi pa tapos bata iyak.



lol on barok Tagalog. You don't have to teach this kind of speaking.


----------



## mataripis

1.) hindi pa malulutas ang problema(suliranin) ko. 2.) Dumating na sa trabaho ang boss. 3.) hindi pa natigil sa pag iyak ang mga bata.


----------



## notnimdab2009

mataripis said:


> 1.) hindi pa malulutas ang problema(suliranin) ko. 2.) Dumating na sa trabaho ang boss. 3.) hindi pa natigil sa pag iyak ang mga bata.


 
i think on #3 the word "natigil" is spoken mostly in the southern tagalog like cavite and laguna provinces.


----------



## mataripis

mataripis said:


> 1.) hindi pa malulutas ang problema(suliranin) ko. 2.) Dumating na sa trabaho ang boss. 3.) hindi pa natigil sa pag iyak ang mga bata.


The word "natigil" is regional Tagalog(usage is within all Tagalog speakers).but the real verb to describe "natigil" sa pag iyak  is "Natahan" from root word "Tahan".the word with real meaning "Settle" and i don't know why in Tagalog the meaning of words changed and sometimes retained in some phrases. So we can say "Hindi pa tumatahan ang mga bata.(the word"umiyak" is removed since the verb "Tumahan" means "settled already")


----------



## turkjey5

Does anyone know of a place with a lot of Tagolog sentences with the translations?
Thanks!!


----------



## Inglip

Thanks. I guess more practice is needed with pa.


----------

